
EXAPUNKS – The new Zachtronics game - packetlss
https://store.steampowered.com/app/716490/EXAPUNKS/
======
didgeoridoo
The YouTuber manyatruenerd called this game “Dark Souls, but for programming”.
Looks like an even more mind-bendy version of Human Resource Machine. Def
worth a play.

